# Bacon ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2018)

So the first cold front blew in about 3 hours ago and we have a colder one coming in the morning. A fella needs something to do to countermand the cabin fever. So I fell into a good deal and appropriated some sow belly, at a decent price. So they didn't know what they were doing with the skin, on? Or off? It was mostly ragged. I could live with it, at such a good deal.

Made up Pop's brine cure (2 gallons), added some of my own ingredients. And Wa-La, <POOF> we now have a 2 week wait........LOL  <snaps finger>  So much for cabin fever!

Sow Belly!! Around 50 pounds give or take a few.








My professional brine bucket!







The magical mystery nectar...... Mmmmm good stuff Maynard!







Tucked into the beer reefer for a couple a weeks.







I saved a couple a pieces of belly, now to dream about all the things possible I can do with 'em.

Too be continued.


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2018)

Kevin I may have to visit your fridge it has way to much Beer
Good start I'll be watching
Richie


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 12, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2018)

Waiting!!  Well you can always make a couple of pies while you wait.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in Kevin
Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2018)

I cut up a little of one of the extra pieces and pulled out some chopped brisket and POOF!!







Supposedly to the 20's tonight. Was in the 70's yesterday.

So grab a brew and a bowl and pull up a piece of real estate!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kevin I may have to visit your fridge it has way to much Beer
> Good start I'll be watching
> Richie



Ready to remedy that situation!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> With the remaining pieces might I suggest tryin BriCan's Black Forest Maple bacon. It takes around a month but oh my dog is it worth it.



I thought about it...... still not sure. A month is such a long time.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Waiting!!  Well you can always make a couple of pies while you wait.
> 
> Warren



LOL...... I am kind of full of chili and beer right now. Nothing sounds good....LOL I assure you the problem is quantity and not quality.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 12, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm in Kevin
> Gary



Oh my Gary, I am sooooo miserable right now.....LOL  it may take me the 2 weeks to eat again....


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 12, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## motocrash (Jan 12, 2018)

Kevin,you forgot to use -Shazam! 
Bacon burnt ends? Ground Formed Bacon for a quick fix?

Bill


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2018)

I have been wanting to try bacon burnt ends, and after seeing your pot of chili, I am thinking I will add them to my next batch of chili!
Al


----------



## foamheart (Jan 13, 2018)

I just saw a person's crackling pork, not to be confused with cracklins. I've done one here already, but it sure looked good.

I am thinking of rolling it like pancetta, smoking it, then a 500+ degree oven to crackle the skin. Last one I think I then glazed, but .... the glaze softened the crackle.

But, still thinking.

Oh and Al, I bet that would be a great way to introduce smoke into the pot of chili!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 13, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 13, 2018)

Those look good Perazzi.  Just don't open the overhead door.  :eek:
Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jan 14, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Good things come to those whom wait. I am 30'hours and into smoking my 2nd BFMB and have another 6 pounder and several lbs of pork jowls curing in the same fashion. This bacon is the most AMAZING thing that you will ever eat. If I were on. Death row this would be what I wanted form my last meal. It's that good!



You are preaching to the choir. I have been making bacon a few years now and like you, hell like everyone that makes their first bacon, I was hooked. I have been putting off and putting off a slicer. I am trying to stay with one toy per year. I had zero'd in one the Cabellas 12" when they were 100.00 off and free frt at Christmas. But I just couldn't justify it. So now if when I buy it I'll just laugh at myself.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 14, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Kevin,you forgot to use -Shazam!
> Bacon burnt ends? Ground Formed Bacon for a quick fix?
> 
> Bill



I keep hearing all these fast food places with BBQ Bacon sandwiches. I know from my educational period with bacon that at about 140 to 150 IT it jiggles like Sanity Clause's belly. I am thinking just a little higher with some BBQ sauce sounds mighty awesome too. On a homemade Bolillo loaf, I believe I could stand on the corner and sell 'em for a quarter a piece all day long. But still thinking......


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

i'm in Kevin!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2018)

Sell them a quarter a piece dang man I can't remember when the last time uh can't remember the last time uh can't remember dang these senior moments. Really a quarter a piece you would cause a bus riot to Mississippi to buy them up.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2018)

Yall thought I forgot ya didn't ya? Well had some losses to deal with the last couple a weeks and so I have been slow. But let me show you some pictures.








Removed from the brine and dried in the reefer for 3 days. then into the smoker. Apple and Corn Cob, my favorite. I have got to find somewhere to get better bellies. Those ate so thin I was ashamed to make bacon with 'em.







After the first 6 hours, a little color. You can see where the A-MAZ-N oval was right under that piece of sow belly (bottom right). I cut the skin off then back in the reefer for two more days.







Now another 6 hours making that pretty color on both sides (were we cut the skin off too). I have walked around all day smelling my hands....LOL








I lost dome sow belly due to personal problems. I had a large piece put aside for burnt ends, a large piece for pancetta, and one for cracklin's....... <sighs>  All spoiled.

Sorry for taking so long, couldn't be helped. Thank for looking in.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear of your losses Kevin.But your thin bacon looks good!:D


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2018)

Hang in there my friend...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2018)

Good to see you are back at it. Looks great that for sure is a full smoker. Sorry you lost some.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2018)

Kevin Sorry to hear of your loss,keep the faith buddy
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice! That was a bunch. More than I eat in a year. Old school point!


----------

